# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

## gpacheco

*Senasa estima que proceso podría durar como máximo dos meses.* *Durante etapa de consulta pública documento recibió pocas observaciones por parte de interesados.*  *Lima, mar. 12 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó hoy que el expediente de ingreso de la palta Hass peruana al mercado de Estados Unidos pasó el martes último al período de post–consulta.  
Cabe señalar que el 7 de enero pasado, el Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA) puso a consulta pública la propuesta de norma legal para el ingreso del mencionado producto a su mercado hasta el 9 de marzo, con el objetivo de recibir las observaciones de los diferentes sectores interesados. 
“Con la etapa actual, el USDA entra en un proceso de absolución de todas las consultas que ha tenido el documento publicado, contestando una a una las preguntas de todas las personas que han escrito”, informó a la agencia Andina. 
En ese sentido, el Senasa estimó que la absolución de las citadas consultas podría demorar como máximo unos dos meses, después de los cuales se realizará una reunión para ver los resultados finales. 
“Durante la consulta pública fueron muy pocas las interrogantes en el aspecto técnico que se plantearon acerca del ingreso de la palta Hass peruana a Estados Unidos”, dijo. 
Según el presidente la Asociación de Productores de Palta Hass del Perú (ProHass), Enrique Camet, después del cierre de la consulta pública, el USDA evaluará dichos comentarios y dará al Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS), autoridad sanitaria de Estados Unidos, la potestad de resolver los aspectos fitosanitarios que puedan faltar al producto peruano. 
Anotó que de acuerdo a estos plazos, a mediados del presente año la palta Hass podrá exportarse a Estados Unidos, es decir, al final de la campaña agrícola 2009 de las paltas en el país. 
Estados Unidos es el mercado de consumo de palta Hass más grande del mundo, sólo en el 2008 se comercializaron y consumieron más de 500 millones de kilos provenientes de diversos orígenes incluyendo el estado de California, México y Chile.  *Foto: ANDINA (Jorge Paz)*Temas similares: Artículo: Palta Hass peruana ingresará a EEUU sin tratamiento cuarentenario a partir de hoy Artículo: EEUU aprobó norma que permite el ingreso de palta peruana sin cuarentena Artículo: Palta Hass peruana ya se consume en California, estado que más demanda este producto en EEUU De Córdova: Ingreso de palta Hass a EEUU beneficiará a 15 mil productores nacionales EEUU decretaría en enero ingreso de palta peruana Hass a su mercado, prevé embajador Valdivieso

----------

